# You don't have permission to access "http://www.walmart.com/" on this server.



## koolking5992 (Aug 29, 2015)

*You don't have permission to access "http://www.walmart.com/" on this server.*

Hello,

I don't know if this is the right forum to ask this question but it seemed the most likely. If it isn't, please accept my apologies and help me find the right one.

Anyway, Whenever I try to go to the walmart.com website I keep getting error messages like: "You don't have permission to access "http://www.walmart.com/" on this server.
Reference #18.13f955b8.1445582004.100e4e64" (the ref # changes every time I try to connect to walmart.com)

I'd ask them but I can't get to their web site to do that.

This happened all of a sudden for all 3 browsers I use: Firefox (41.0.2), Chrome (46.0.2490.71 m), and Edge (can't find ver #). They are all up to date as far as I know.

I have Win 10

TIA,
kk


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You don't have permission to access "http://www.walmart.com/" on this server.*

Try allowing cookies.


----------

